# loaches, angels,plecs hard on plants.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Since I have had my kuhli loaches in my tank that had a huge amount of dwarf sagitarius, I notice that the plants have been coming loose out of the gravel to the point that I have only a few healthy plants left.I suspect that when they rummage at night they are disrupting these tiny plants.

In my tank where I have angel fish and BN's the plants are getting shredded, have holes in them and are sometimes uprooted.
My new angel is always pecking at the leaves. he must be getting some micro food from them as he is constantly touring the plants.
I feel like giving up on sag and vals.
they don't seem to damage the anubias or javas.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Pleco's like to eat plants.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like the angel is looking for a spawning site. How big is she? (but males will do this too). I


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

one angel is about 2 years old and the other is less than a year.
I thought BN didn't go after plants?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

angels IME are famous for pecking plants.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

mousey said:


> one angel is about 2 years old and the other is less than a year.
> I thought BN didn't go after plants?


It can depend on your BN. Some will eat all plants, some will pick and choose, some will only eat plants when hungry, and some won't touch them. - but its more likely that they will.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

angelfish will spawn at 7 months of age..while i have not had a problem with them eating plants;they will choose them as a spawning site and pick at them to get them clean..
bushynose do not so much eat plants as they over clean the algae..their dentition is kind of like a rasp.as they chew away at the algae they will also chew away at the flesh of the leaf...if you are finding round holes in the leaves it is neither the angels or bushynose..
all loaches like to root around in the gravel looking for morsels of food.that is why the plants get uprooted.


----------

